# 2.5L transmission mount for Autobots



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well guys, as some of you are aware, at the moment, there is no mount for the automatic 2.5s out there.
as some others know, there is no incentive nor even a single drawing about it.
some of us, want to push this 2.5l to higher limits. limits that the stock mount wont be able to handle easily.
there are right now, at least 3 turbo 2.5 automatics. and more to come.
well, basically, all i want to say here is, lets go ahead and call out BSH to make the mount. But in order for that to happen, they need support and actual interest so that can eventually be transformed into business that will pay and profit the R&D company.
so, to conclude:
BSH, you have one sale here.
and i am sure that those 3 turbos, will be in too. (energizer, darth bunny....)

who wants in? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L transmission mount for Autobots (thygreyt)*

in


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L transmission mount for Autobots (thygreyt)*

As BSH said in the other thread, they're going to be doing some investigating -- not sure what that entails, but I think they heard our message loud and clear. It could be that they simply haven't tried their existing design in an automatic car, so they won't guarantee fitment (which I completely understand from their point of view).
BFI confirmed fitment of their tranny mount _inserts_, so that is always an option. If you don't want to demolish your only tranny mount, you can get a new one from Paul (who is awesome) for around $75 + shipping (I had him price the one for my car this morning), modify that one, then do a full swap and keep the stock mount.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol..
as of right now, i have:
-bsh pendulum mount
-neuspeed torque arm insert
-BFI stage 2 tranny insert
-pre-order of BSH engine mount....
and quoting BSH from a pm:
[the auto tranny mount] "BSH Speedshop: Its not on the drawing board right now but it might happen. There's a few things needed to be researched before it can be said one way or another." and... " BSH Speedshop: Hi, the engine mounts will be the same but the trans mount is manual only"

so, i am fullt aware that for at least 2 months thy MIGHT not even look at the mount as a possible project, but at least we will be able to gather some poeple, so that they can see what is really the interest out here.
after all.. we have to start somewhere.


_Modified by thygreyt at 7:40 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Its possible that no companies haven't looked at making true mounts for automatics because of the base of people with automatics don't tend to modify as much. It seems that a majority of people who want to mod and push the engines are also those with manual trans cars.
That being said, why not start a poll in the mkV for forum where will be greater visibility on this and see if it'll push a company to bite on mounts for the automatics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

done, poll started.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

i want one


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L transmission mount for Autobots (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_BFI confirmed fitment of their tranny mount _inserts_, so that is always an option.

Update: BFI does NOT confirm fitment of the inserts.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L transmission mount for Autobots (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
Update: BFI does NOT confirm fitment of the inserts.

But they sell them as 2.5 auto mounts?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BFI Inserts FIT. i have a stage 2.
BSH mounts, dont.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

you may not want to point out the fact that rabbits are typically automatic to an aftermarket company.
then again, maybe your evidence does support the fact that people waste money on cars. ie turbo automatic hatchback...]
In all seriousness, the time will come. The mk4 GTI came with 24v and 1.8t. Both performance motors at the time. The 1.8t had 100x more aftermarket support the first several years. Then 24v stuff started to pop up. Now, although still less prominent than the 1.8t aftermarket, the 24v has anything and everything you could want.
Give it time.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 8:19 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, my only hurry is that i will be running on a INSERT (stage 2) a full pendulum (BSH) with insert (Neuspeed) and a whole new motor mount..(BSH)
so, all i want is to "level" of the engine.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_BFI Inserts FIT. i have a stage 2.
BSH mounts, dont.

Okay, that clears things up a lot.
Let's see what BSH is gonna do here.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Ordered a BFI STG.2 but if BSH makes one work, I will get it...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

same here.. i have been running on the insert since dic... it feels a lot firmer... 
but i would still love a NEW BSH MOUNT...


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I'll be curious to hear how it works. I had purchased a BSH pendulum mount kit and tried as hard as I could to release the urethene portion of the stock mount without success. I tried WD-40 and prying on it all to no avail. It must be pressed in from the factory on my car. So I hope you have better luck than I. I'm most curious if the level of vibration in the car would have been unbearable sitting at a redlight.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_I'll be curious to hear how it works. I had purchased a BSH pendulum mount kit and tried as hard as I could to release the urethene portion of the stock mount without success. I tried WD-40 and prying on it all to no avail. It must be pressed in from the factory on my car. So I hope you have better luck than I. I'm most curious if the level of vibration in the car would have been unbearable sitting at a redlight.

i have done it, so it is possible..








anyhow, just follow the instructions TO THE LETTER! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and try using a breaker bar...
i hae a stage 2 insert.. and that is a lot rougher than stock... and rougher than the TRANSMISSION MOUNt already offered to the manual guys...
at points, it can be rough... nothing that cant be used to, nothing that i cant live with.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i just want something better... more solid.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L transmission mount for Autobots (thygreyt)*

I'm in! I need mine by June 4th.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the faster the better.. and i do see this happenening... but bsh is doing their best on the motor mounts.. and we still need more "momentum"...
so lets keep it alive!


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Count me in


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TTT


----------

